# Which blower do you have?



## harwester (Apr 26, 2022)

I want to know which blowers are do you use? Can you suggest to me some perfect blowers? Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## Townie (Apr 26, 2022)

I have the Stihl BG86. One hand operation and plenty of power. It's about 10 years old and no issues.


----------



## redpowerd (Apr 26, 2022)

harwester said:


> I want to know which blowers are do you use? Can you suggest to me some perfect blowers? Thanks for your opinions.


What model is it and whats your price? Got any pics of the saw?


----------



## chipper1 (Apr 26, 2022)

Had the same redmax backpack blower for over 20yrs, it was a beast when bought and it still is.

@pioneerguy600 could we get this moved please .


----------



## LuDookie (Apr 26, 2022)

Another vote for the Stihl BG86. Bought mine in 2015 and it’s been great. Had a cool Jonsered battery operated one that I got from Costco that was amazing but got rid of it because the battery wouldn’t operate on “high” for more than 2 minutes.


----------



## Country bumpkin (Apr 26, 2022)

I also have a bg86 & no issues. I also have an old John Deere bh25 made by Robin. Any Stihl, Redmax or Shin will give ya good service.


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 26, 2022)

Stihl BG 86 is a nice handheld. Stihl or Redmax make good back packs.


----------



## Squareground3691 (Apr 26, 2022)

BR 700 if you have a lot of maple & oak trees keep ethanol free mix in her starts on 2 or 3 pulls every time had several years no issues


----------



## grizz55chev (Apr 26, 2022)

My blower is still having her coffee, she's a keeper.


----------



## Squareground3691 (Apr 26, 2022)

grizz55chev said:


> My blower is still having her coffee, she's a keeper.


Yes sir !!


----------



## RobertTX (Apr 26, 2022)

I have a Stihl BG50. It is great for my home owner use, might not be ideal for commercial. It has performance near many more expensive models. $140 at your Stihl dealer.


----------



## Sportfury70 (Apr 26, 2022)

You want a backpack or handheld? I have a BG86 i rescued from a dumpster that I turn to unless I have a lot of work to do. Then I have an echo pb500 or 580 (can’t recall exact model) that works great walking all over the yard. 

If your buying new, go with whatever echo or red max that’s on sale. If used, Stihl backpacks have been popping up a lot lately for decent prices.


----------



## LuDookie (Apr 26, 2022)

I’ve got the BG86 because I used to have a really convenient Stihl dealer and like I said it’s been great. But, if it pooped out I’d definitely get an Echo… probably the 2620. That’sa really good engine.


----------



## Iffykid (Apr 26, 2022)

I knew a gal in HS


----------



## JimR (Apr 26, 2022)

I have a Dolmar backpack and a Billy Goat 10hp on wheels.


----------



## gggGary (Apr 26, 2022)

Homeowner with 200 foot + of driveway sold the stihl gas blower and bought a Milwaukee M18 battery blower. Even the 8AH battery is plenty for driveway and sidewalk sweeping. Will never go back to gas. it's so darned convenient to have the blower _in the heated basement_, at the walk out door, grab n go. light, *quiet*, and easy to use.
Full disclosure I don't leaf blow large sections of my yard. Just drive and sidewalk areas.


----------



## Colonel428 (Apr 26, 2022)

I've got an Echo pb500 backpack blower and an 18 volt Milwaukee fuel handheld. If you're just blowing grass clippings and dry leaves off concrete and driveways then those little handheld ones are fine. But, if you are trying to move a lot of leaves off grass, especially if they are wet at all then you'll want a bigger backpack blower. And buy the most powerful one you can afford and carry - I've wished for more power at times but never less. And don't get caught up in nozzle velocity- it's the CFM's that move stuff.


----------



## mastermiller (Apr 26, 2022)

I got an echo Pb 8010 been a good blower I also got a Stihl 430 4 mix blower I used it a few years no problems but don't use much anymore seeing the echo is prolly twice as powerful. Only had echo 2 years no problems. Yet


----------



## Colonel428 (Apr 26, 2022)

As far as the "perfect" model to get, well, I'm kinda just waiting for my wife to give me the ok to upgrade the one I've got . If and when she does I'll head straight to my Echo dealer and buy a pb 770 or the 880? Again, blowers are like chainsaws...There is no replacement for displacement.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 26, 2022)

I have a BG Stihl but our new one is an EGO 56volt battery powered one. Since buying the electric we hardly use the Stihl anymore. The electric is much easier to start...


----------



## Casawfan (Apr 26, 2022)

Echo PB-9010 the most powerful on the market currently and I’m a Stihl fanboy.

BG-85 for small tasks


----------



## harwester (Apr 27, 2022)

redpowerd said:


> What model is it and whats your price?. Got any pics of the saw?


I am wondering about the Stihl backpack blower. Does anyone use it before?


----------



## Squareground3691 (Apr 27, 2022)

harwester said:


> I am wondering about the Stihl backpack blower. Does anyone use it before?


Post #8


----------



## CJ1 (Apr 27, 2022)

Mighty vac 4000 and a 580 husky. Cj


----------



## Bronco (Apr 27, 2022)

Echo Echo Echo ! Only have had handhelds, no backpacks, but esp after Muff Mod (very heavy restricted) and retune, #1 in reliability.. I have 2 of the older P251 series (10+yrs old), and still fire up on 1st or 2nd pull. I would imagine the newer P255 and PB-2620 be just as good, again > muff mod/retune.


----------



## redpowerd (Apr 27, 2022)

harwester said:


> I am wondering about the Stihl backpack blower. Does anyone use it before?


I does use both before a husky and jonsereds handhelds blower


----------



## Sierra_rider (Apr 27, 2022)

Stihl br800x backpack and Husky 125 hand held. It's mostly pine needles around here, so I went with the biggest backpack blower I could get locally.


----------



## James Sawyer (Apr 27, 2022)

BR700


----------



## REJ2 (Apr 27, 2022)

$149 dollar entry level Echo 2520. Does absolutely everything I need. So easy to start even in the dead of winter.


----------



## Bango Skank (Apr 27, 2022)

Another vote for the Stihl BG86. Mine is an SH86, can be set up to vacuum and shred leaves and small sticks, otherwise same machine as the BG86. 

For work, it’s just a blower. At home I’ll use the vac/shred part for fall cleanups, and sometimes for grass clippings to try to keep little feet from bringing clippings into the swimming pool. Works well, I really like this machine.


----------



## Renegade32 (Apr 28, 2022)

*I’ve got two old two stroke ECHO backpack blowers, a PB4600 that I bought new in 1985, and PB4500 that I bought used as a backup in 2005. 

They both get used regularly and with good fuel and reasonable care, they ALWAYS start. 

Other than an occasional blower tube, spark plug, fuel line and maybe one or two Amazon carb replacements over the years- they’ve been super dependable. The major “body parts” that I’ve occasionally replaced have been from them falling from the tailgate or other “self inflicted” abuse. 

I run the Opt-2 oil in my mix at about 80:1

Parts continue to be readily available and they’re both 30-35 years old. 

They often show up on Craigslist for $50-$100 needing some TLC. 

Good luck—*


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Apr 28, 2022)

I wouldn’t buy a gas hand held. Dewalt or Milwaukee battery unit or a real backpack blower.


----------



## DaHen (Apr 28, 2022)

Am happy with my ECHO PB-255LN .Been running strong since 2018. Always run it with 50:1 canned fuel. (What evers on sale. )


----------



## cuttinstihl (Apr 28, 2022)

Muffler modded BG55 for cleaning out the shop or the garage and a BR450 for everything else


----------



## jack-the-ripper (Apr 28, 2022)

grizz55chev said:


> My blower is still having her coffee, she's a keeper.


----------



## Scandy14 (Apr 28, 2022)

BG86! Starts every time and I run it WFO until the tank is dry.


----------



## Mad Professor (Apr 28, 2022)

Stihl BR400 I bought used over 20 ago. Only things I've replaced were a few spark plugs, an air filter, and the spark screen. I added the sprayer parts so it's really a SR400


----------



## industrialsized (May 3, 2022)

echo pb2620 love it replaced a old sthil bg56? and was a huge upgrade , m18 blower is alright, Makita LTX 18v x2 should have got the single battery ltx one that my buddy has as its way nicer then the one i have and the Milwaukee.


----------



## cscltd (May 7, 2022)

I think the br600 is the perfect combo of weight vs Power (br800 and larger echo and Husqvarna are heavy)
plus the noise of br600 is reasonable tone and doesn’t shake ur fillings loose like some others do


----------



## EJay (Jun 2, 2022)

Anyone love the Husky 125b? Looking to buy (probably used) myself.


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 2, 2022)

BG86…the suspension is awesome….


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jun 2, 2022)

At the moment…4 BG86s and 1 BG85. All but the 85 have been disassembled and cleaned up.
have 3 good ones so far…just need piston rings to start reassembly.
all give to me


----------



## Sierra_rider (Jun 3, 2022)

EJay said:


> Anyone love the Husky 125b? Looking to buy (probably used) myself.


My handheld is the 125b. It's alright for light duty stuff, but is outgunned if you're trying to blow a lot of stuff.


----------



## Sportfury70 (Jun 3, 2022)

EJay said:


> Anyone love the Husky 125b? Looking to buy (probably used) myself.


My brother in law has that one. Works fine, but my echo just feels more substantial. Not that it’s heavier, just sturdier. For about the same price, I’d prefer the echo


----------



## Captain Bruce (Jun 3, 2022)

Used 2-cycle = straight gassed? Even with a bad piston, any 2-cycle will bark, grumble, and rev., on a prime. That could be a bad engine. Look at the machine before buying. OR just order a new machine.

Of the few leaf blowers that come thru my shop, that are worthy of service.......ANY Husqvarna of Sweden, Redmax, or Stihl will serve you well. I'm a 40-yr. licensed small engine mechanic. My trimmer and blower are Hitachi/Tanaka. I never see them for sale, because they never not run.

The 125 is very powerful, and the extra tubes for gutters are worth looking for.....Good Luck!


----------



## Baldrick (Jun 4, 2022)

EJay said:


> Anyone love the Husky 125b? Looking to buy (probably used) myself.


I have a Husky 125b. I've been using it for years and it works well. I did replace the carb a couple of years ago ($12 Chinese carb), but it was prolly my fault for not draining it in the off season.


----------



## jkxs (Jun 6, 2022)

Shindaiwa EB810RT, Ego 530 cfm blower. Waiting on Stihl to release a 1000 cfm blower to upgrade.


----------

